# Ahoy! new coffee island sited (in kitchen)



## GS11

Well it started with when I had the SJ sitting on a stool by the window, that I though It would be nice to have a dedicated area in the kitchen for coffee.

Have since been on the lookout for a narrow table deep enough too hold an E61 machine as well as wide enough to site the SJ.....with the ability to still be able to open cupboard doors! Looked at butchers blocks, kitchen trolleys and console tables.

Picked this up yesterday (via fleabay). Fit's perfect and is an old 1920's oak dresser which has had the top re-finished together with 3 coats farrow and ball. Girl selling did a nice job and it should hold some value (paid a reasonable £90 for it)









The 2 drawers will be handy for coffee stuff and I have an idea of installing a knock box in the second drawer.









Just need to get power across and may end up with putting glass on top at some stage if necessary to protect the oak surface......though have applied some extra traffic wax in this respect.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Good find , take a pic when all set up !


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That looks really nice. Shouldn't have to worry about water too much. My set up sits on oak cupboard - give it a wax now and again - not had any staining probs.


----------



## Glenn

Now, if you cut a hole in the top above the right hand drawer, insert a bar, and line the drawer itself, you'll have a great knockbox









No so great for having a built in pitcher rinser though...


----------



## coffeechap

That's nice dude your kit will look really nice on there


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> That looks really nice. Shouldn't have to worry about water too much. My set up sits on oak cupboard - give it a wax now and again - not had any staining probs.


Wax on, wax off. Thought you were the systemic kid not the karate kid ......


----------



## coffeechap

You suffer from spell check too, that or fat fingers


----------



## coffeechap

Mrboots2u said:


> Was on, was off. Thought you were the systemic kid not the karate kid ......


Was he boots ...


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Was he boots ...


Oh bugger off birthday boy


----------



## coffeechap

Ha ha too slow


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Wax on, wax off. Thought you were the systemic kid not the karate kid ......


That's my alter ego.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Ha ha too slow


That's coz I'm old , very old.........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> That's coz I'm old , very old.........


You - old - don't think so. I remember Kung Fu. Ah, grasshopper.

And GS11's new acquisition is still very nice whether he decides to wax it.....or not


----------



## GS11

Mrboots2u said:


> Good find , take a pic when all set up !


It fits!









Fortunately have the classic warmed up to help me recover from getting box up the stairs...think i strained me elbow.

Now the fun begins.....unpacking!


----------



## GS11

Glad I had today off. After unpacking & quick look through instruction manual to find my way around dual boilers /pid etc switched it on and enter the rest of the day playing on it ....albeit not very productively

As my first E61 I'm still in learning mode and plan having a full read up on manual tonight.









Very happy with brewtus so far, really is a solid impressive piece of kit.









Not as forgiving as the classic mind..... I have a few issues to address as with any new machine.

Need to sort out my dosing/ tamping and grind for a start.....a job for tomorrow:good:


----------



## drude

Looks great. Always takes me a few days to adjust to a new machine, but I'm sure you'll be pulling great shots in no time.


----------



## Daren

Oohh - just look at her (is it a him or her?). Lovely!


----------



## ronsil

That looks really nice. What beans are you going with for your initial tests?


----------



## jeebsy

Well jell (as they say out Daren's way)!


----------



## GS11

Daren said:


> Oohh - just look at her (is it a him or her?). Lovely!


Being a spanish machine perhaps senor brewtus or maybe senorita











ronsil said:


> That looks really nice. What beans are you going with for your initial tests?


Started with jampit, then started running out of jampit


----------



## Xpenno

Looks really nice mate, congrats!


----------



## jeebsy

Really hope we get numbers for the group buy now!


----------



## glevum

looks fantastic....wish my machine was by the window.


----------



## GS11

glevum said:


> looks fantastic....wish my machine was by the window.


Thanks, makes use of some free space that wasn't being utilised in my small kitchen.

The only issue with the window is the possibility of attracting the wrong clientele....think I just saw daren driving past again


----------



## Daren

Kooo eeeee..... I can see you


----------



## GS11

Daren said:


> Kooo eeeee..... I can see you


.....turns off lights, shuts all curtains, locks all doors and windows (peeks through letter box)

is that you daren?

help!

ps you know you are invited round once i'm past the custard stage of steaming milk with the brewtus


----------



## Daren

I won't hold my breath then


----------



## coffeechap

Really nice dude that sj looks nice next to it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

GS11 said:


> Being a spanish machine perhaps senor brewtus or maybe senorita


Looks awesome mate, you've got to be chuffed. Maybe call it hombre or amigo


----------



## GS11

urbanbumpkin said:


> Looks awesome mate, you've got to be chuffed. Maybe call it hombre or amigo


Cheers clive:good: happy with the classic but after the opportunity of playing all day on the E61 machines at the members day... an inevitable upgrade.


----------



## iroko

Fantastic set up, looks cool on the vintage dresser.


----------



## GS11

Just an updated pic of mini hopper for the Mazzer (thanks Dave). Half the size of the original one...will be putting the big one up on ebay. The set-up worked great over the xmas holidays (temp installed at parents) and produced 30+ milk based drinks between xmas eve and boxing day.









Also in the pic is a Motta knock box. Really happy with this...very solid piece of kit and good capacity. (certainly beats using the sink!)


----------



## coffeechap

That is a really nice clean set up dude, much better with the 500g hopper


----------

